# DIY Super Bucket Filter



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

with spring upon us we sat up our first out door tank of three last evening.

It was only natural that i built filters for them today 

Here is the complete DIY Walk through with photos of every step of the way



or you can skip straight to the Video of it in action HERE


Common Warm Water


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

and then the final finished Bucket filters after the addition of kaldnes reactors to each of them

Check out the video HERE


Any questions feel free to ask!!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Sweet! Ill put one in my bedroom tank. :s must be nice to have it warm enough to put tanks outside.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

grogan said:


> :s must be nice to have it warm enough to put tanks outside.


Won't be long till fish can even go out there!

Another couple weeks till i know we are in the clear and that tank water is at 65 in the morning and i got about 40-50 electric blue gene carrying Jacks that are going in that 165! :fish::fish::fish::fish:

put them out at an inch and this fall when i pull them in they will be 5" or more

of course the bug zapper that will be hung over their tank creates an all you can eat buffet for them :smile:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Outdoor tank, interesting. I imagine you have all kinds of problems with bugs and such in the tank?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Bugs = Fish food

I will be taking the bottom off of the bug zapper before i hang it. That way every bug that gets zapped falls into the waiting fishes mouth!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

That's so cool. I'm glad you have a walkthrough on how to make it. I might try that when I get my new pond set up.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting, keep us updated. I'm looking forward to following this one.


----------

